# Nfl week 2



## ~Lenore (Sep 16, 2015)

*Week TWO my predictions:

Chiefs beat Broncos
Buffalo beats Patriots
Texans beat Panthers
Bears beat Cardinals
Bengals beat Chargers
Titans beat Browns
Rams beat Redskins
Lions beat Vikings
Saints beat the Bucs
Giants beat Falcons
Steelers beat 49ers
Dolphins beat Jaguars
Ravens beat Raiders
Dallas beats Eagles
Seahawks beat Packers
Colts beat Jets*


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 16, 2015)

Bears beat Cardinals?  No way even in Chicago, Cards win.


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 16, 2015)

*Sorry, Jim.  
My picks are not etched in marble or even concrete but it is fun picking them.  
The Texan pick is more of a prayer than a confident pick.  

I just like to see how good I am in picking.   
I'll know come Monday night.
*


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 18, 2015)

*My very first pick was wrong! 
 Peyton managed to pull a win over the KC Chiefs.
I am so excited to see the rest of the weekend games.
Go Texans!
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 19, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *My very first pick was wrong!
> Peyton managed to pull a win over the KC Chiefs.
> I am so excited to see the rest of the weekend games.
> Go Texans!
> *



Peyton does not look comfortable with his new offense...


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 19, 2015)

I see the Giants rebounding after a heartbreaking loss to Dallas last week, a game they should have won.  My other team, the Patriots, will have their hands full in Buffalo, but I think they have enough talent on offense to take this one.  Should be a close game.  I think the Jets will beat the Colts.  The Jets have a very good defense.  I don't think the Colts are going to be able to move the ball through air.


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 19, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Peyton does not look comfortable with his new offense...View attachment 21710




I noticed that,too, Ken.  I bet as the season progresses we will see more of Peyton's style becase it will work better!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 20, 2015)

Arizona Cardinals 48  Chicago Bears 23  Final in Chicago.


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 20, 2015)

*I saw that, Jim. 
I sure am glad I did not have any money depending on ,my "picks" this week!  *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 21, 2015)

"I'll be back," Romo said. "It's going to take a little bit of time.  It's a broken bone. It is what it is. Our team played great. I'm proud  we got this win. It's not an easy place to come in and win. We'll  hopefully get a few more and we'll get ready to go."


----------



## ~Lenore (Sep 21, 2015)

*I know I picked the Colts to beat the Jets tonight but I am OK with the jets winning.  

The Colts are our biggest challenger each year.  So if they keep losing maybe the Texans can get in by default.*


----------

